# Look for best Winter Cycling Pants for Tall Rider



## LuckySomer (May 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a good quality full length winter cycling pant. I need to track down a 36" x 36" or a Large / Long. 

I would love to find a stretch windblock fleece product. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## jbebeau (May 18, 2009)

Hey.... Just got a pair of padded stretch full length from aerotech and love them (http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/)!!!! Shop the site for some of their other cold weather gear, and look for coupons/codes. Quite happy with the size.....


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I absolutely love my Craft Storm winter tights. Have had them for years. Windproof on the front and breathable on the back. Insanely durable and very broad temperature range. Size large is 34-36 waist and inseam; XL is 37-39 waist and inseam.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I just wear shorts to be honest. I only wear pants to work to look sane.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I second Aerotech...I don't have long legs but I do have a very long torso and their selection of Big and Tall cycling wear is fantastic


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree that Aerotech has the best stuff for a great price for us big and tall


----------

